# Wasserstandsmessung mit ein Staudruckrohr



## rainer-step5 (22 August 2007)

Hallo an alle,
ich möchte mit einem Druckmessumformer die Wassermenge in einem 1 qm³ und 7 qm³ Tank erfassen. Der Messumformer soll an einem Studruckrohr das im Tank ( vom Boden bis über die Oberkannte geht) montiert werden. Das Medium ist meistens Wasser mit diversen Chemikalien versetzt.
Wer weiß wie groß der Sensor bzw. der Messbereich sein muß, oder wie man das berechnet?

Danke


----------



## zotos (22 August 2007)

1. Doppelposts sind scheiße!

2. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wasserdruck

3. erst nach lesen von 2. wieder und dann genauer Fragen  ;o)

- Welche Form hat der Behälter?

- Dimensionen? 

und das Rohr?


Wenn das eine flache Wanne ist sieht das natürlich anders aus wie in einem hohen Zylinder.


----------



## Ralle (22 August 2007)

@zotos

*WAS,* ich bin ein Schnarchsack? :twisted: Na warte zotos!

@rainer-step5

Bitte keine Doppelposts, wer was dazu weiß, antwortet dir auch unter Elektronik.


----------



## rainer-step5 (22 August 2007)

Dankle an Zoto,
geht aber auch freundlicher!!


----------



## Ralle (22 August 2007)

rainer-step5 schrieb:


> Dankle an Zoto,
> geht aber auch freundlicher!!



Wenn du zotos kennen würdest, wüßtest du sicherlich, das er dir hätte noch wesenlich unfreundlicher antworten können, wenn er nur gewollt hätte und heute nicht so gut drauf wäre.


----------



## zotos (22 August 2007)

Also welche Form hat denn nun der Behälter?

Ich denke da an eine Formel in der man die Dimensionen des Behälters und denn Druck vom Sensor aufnimmt und als Ergebnis das aktuelle Volumen bekommt.

Wenn die Form nun aber nicht einfach ein Quader oder ein Zylinder ist dann wird das schnell sehr schwierig.


----------



## drfunfrock (22 August 2007)

Die Definition der Wassersäule ist nur von der Höhe abhängig, aber nicht von der Behälterform.  


Siehe 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wassersäule

Und schon ist sie Sache nur noch von der Sensorfläche abhängig. Oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## zotos (22 August 2007)

Ah... ganz neue Physik ;o)

Er will die Menge also das Volumen erfassen! (Höhe Messen und Volumen berechnen)


----------



## drfunfrock (22 August 2007)

Na ja, hat er die Höhe der Wassersäule kennt er theoretisch auch das Volumen. Entweder durch Eichung oder durch ein bischen angewandte Mathematik. Man muss sich das Leben ja nicht unnötig schwer machen.


----------



## zotos (22 August 2007)

Lese Dir doch erstmal seine Frage durch!

Er will wissen für welchen Messbereich der Drucksensor haben muss. Um das bestimmen zu können braucht man ja die höhe.

Um daraus das Volumen berechnen zu können braucht man noch die Form des Behälters. Und wie Du scho schön bemerkt hast "ein bischen angewandte Mathematik".


----------



## rainer-step5 (22 August 2007)

Dank erst mal für die Antworten,
was ich bisher in Erfahrung bringen konnte ist, das der Messbereich abhängig von der Behälterhöhe ist. (Wassersäule)
Bsp. 4m  = ca 400mbar
Es muss dann ein Sensor genommen werden der in diesen Bereich reinfällt und entsprechend geeicht werden.

Ich  muss allerdings dabei sagen das der Sensor unten am Behälter  montiert ist und nicht an einem Staudruckrohr wie in meiner Beschreibung.


----------



## Werner54 (22 August 2007)

*Egal*



rainer-step5 schrieb:


> Ich muss allerdings dabei sagen das der Sensor unten am Behälter montiert ist und nicht an einem Staudruckrohr wie in meiner Beschreibung.


@ rainer-step5
für den Messbereich spielt das erstmal keine Rolle, ist nur schwerer zu kalibrieren. Vorsicht bei Drucküberlagerung oder Unterdruck im Behälter.


----------



## rainer-step5 (22 August 2007)

Die Tanks bzw. Ansatzgefäße sind alle offen nach oben.
Überdruck geht nicht dann läuft er über. Unterdruck geht nicht dann ist er Leer.


----------



## zotos (22 August 2007)

rainer-step5 schrieb:


> Die Tanks sind alle offen nach oben.



Dann einen Relativ Drucksensor von unten an den Behälter montiert. Der die Differenz zwischen dem Atmosphärischen Druck und dem Druck der durch das Wasser besteht erfasst.


----------



## rainer-step5 (22 August 2007)

Den habe ich mir schon ausgesucht.
Das mit der Genauigkeit hält sich im Rahmen da dürfen schon ein paar Liter daneben liegen. Natürlich nicht gerade 100 Liter.


----------



## MSB (22 August 2007)

Und wo liegt jetzt dein Problem (falls du noch eins hast)?


----------



## rainer-step5 (22 August 2007)

Ein Problem habe ich jetzt nicht mehr, dank einiger Anregungen hier im Forum
Warum das Rad neu erfinden?
In Deutschland gibt es ja unzählige Tabellen, Listen usw. Das hätte ja auch in meinem Fall so sein können.
Lieber mal schnell Fragen als den ganzen Tag rumsuchen.


----------

